# Rod tip action?



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I was flipping through a magazine the other day looking at rods that were for sale. I noticed that they have different tip actions listed for the same model. I have purchased pelnty of rods and never really payed much attention to which tip the rod had that I was buying. Can someone explain just what the rod tip does to effect the rod and what tips work best with what lure or presentation style? I plan on picking up a few more rods over the winter and I want to be a more educated buyer. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

The rod "action" is typically defined x-fast, fast, moderate/fast, moderate, etc. The action depends on how much of the rod deflects. See this link:

http://www.batsonenterprises.com/why-buy-our-blanks

The power is defined as how much weight is required to deflect the rod to a certain point - generally 30% of the blank length.

So, a complete rod characterization depends on the percentage down the blank it bends, the angle it bends at and how much weight it takes to get the blank bent like that. If two rods are identical in butt diameter, wall thickness and materials, the faster action rod will support less weight - i.e the upper end lure rating will be lower.

Unfortunately, Company A "fast" is not the same as Company "B" fast, so you rally have to take the ratings skeptically until you can get your hands on the rod.

For bass fishing:

X-fast: I like them for contact baits (jigs, worm...etc) and drop-shotting.
Fast: I like them for contact baits (jigs, worm...etc) and drop-shotting; frogs and topwater
Mod/fast: cranks baits and other treble hooked baits
Moderate: I don't really use them for bass fishing

Everyone has their preference tho...and those are really loose guidelines.

HTH!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Flippin 416 said:


> I was flipping through a magazine the other day looking at rods that were for sale. I noticed that they have different tip actions listed for the same model. I have purchased pelnty of rods and never really payed much attention to which tip the rod had that I was buying. Can someone explain just what the rod tip does to effect the rod and what tips work best with what lure or presentation style? I plan on picking up a few more rods over the winter and I want to be a more educated buyer. Thanks for any input.


Well here is what I know...

- An extra fast tip (or fast action) would most likely be used for lures such as a jig or flippin' technique.
- A moderate tip would most likely be desired for a crankbait presentation.
- A moderate action/medium action or light action rod would also most likely be desired for a finesse technique.

Fast action lets you drive the lure home pretty quickly. And the moderate action/medium action rods allow somewhat of a rubber-band motion, letting the lure/bait to be sucked in a little more for the treble hooks or smaller baits to hook-up better.

I am sure there are others that may want to chime in also.


----------



## mdl91881 (Oct 8, 2008)

The faster action rods are less forgiving when the fish is hooked. The trend lately seems to be to bump up in rod power and length and go to a more moderate action to keep the fish hooked up. I was always a fan of fast rods until i started to use some more moderate actions. I dont think i will ever go back. The reason to bump up in power is so the rod doesnt feel like a "wet noodle". As already stated, dont go by the companys ratings. There is no industry standard and the difference between two brands can be huge.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks...that is some good info to help me out when making new rod purchases. I appreciate it!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Not mentioned above is how the tip action affects casting distance. In general, all other factors being equal; the slower the rod action - the greater the casting distance. As you cast, you are storing energy in the rod. Think of it as a spring. At the end of the cast you are releasing that energy. A rod that only flexes at the tip (extra fast) is not able to store much energy (think of a very still spring). A rod that flexes all the way to the but (moderate to slow action) is able to store a lot of energy. 

So if you want to make long casts with crankbaits and cover lots of water, a moderate to slow action would be a better choice than a fast or extra fast action. When setting the hook, you also tend to load the rod and therefore not transfer as much energy to the hook point to drive it into the fishes mouth. Once hooked, if the fish jumps or makes a sudden lunge, the rod is again loaded up and absorbs much of the shock so it doesn't rip the hook out of the fishes mouth. This is especially important when using low stretch lines. You need to take all of this into consideration when choosing the best tip action for you application.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

leeabu said:


> Not mentioned above is how the tip action affects casting distance. In general, all other factors being equal; the slower the rod action - the greater the casting distance. As you cast, you are storing energy in the rod. Think of it as a spring. At the end of the cast you are releasing that energy. A rod that only flexes at the tip (extra fast) is not able to store much energy (think of a very still spring). A rod that flexes all the way to the but (moderate to slow action) is able to store a lot of energy.
> 
> So if you want to make long casts with crankbaits and cover lots of water, a moderate to slow action would be a better choice than a fast or extra fast action. When setting the hook, you also tend to load the rod and therefore not transfer as much energy to the hook point to drive it into the fishes mouth. Once hooked, if the fish jumps or makes a sudden lunge, the rod is again loaded up and absorbs much of the shock so it doesn't rip the hook out of the fishes mouth. This is especially important when using low stretch lines. You need to take all of this into consideration when choosing the best tip action for you application.


This is an excellent point!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

at least in spinning rods, it seems so hard to find a moderate action rod at a reasonable price. seems as though they are all fast actions.


----------

